# Gangnam Style



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

What more do I say? :lol:
What do you guys think about this?? LOL!!!:shock:

For those who don't know:





Hahaha!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow. Didn't know, and was blissfully ignorant.

not my style.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Needed a warning to not watch after eating a meal :lol:


.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

This is old internet news, I've seen 100 parodies already and the funny sites are just now letting go of it  Of course, the media and public being so slow to catch on are just now thinking it's the "next big thing."

Heard it on my radio station this morning... people outside the internet community can be slow pokes :lol:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm still kind of at a loss as to what GANGNAM style is?
They do say "sexy laday"....
Is it granny horse riding?
A mix of interpretative dance, irish, asian, equestrian influence?
There was some roping in there.... A toilet scene.... I'm just not sure about this.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

FlyGap said:


> I'm still kind of at a loss as to what GANGNAM style is?
> They do say "sexy laday"....
> Is it granny horse riding?
> A mix of interpretative dance, irish, asian, equestrian influence?
> There was some roping in there.... A toilet scene.... I'm just not sure about this.


This is a product from South Korea, the crazy child of the world :lol: Pretty sure it's a song about picking up a chick.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Whoop 'em Gangnam style! Gangnam is a region in Korea, I believe, heard something on the news about it. Anyways, my granddaughter loves this song and we dance to it, so hah!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol Wares. My daughter likes to dance to this song too, the beat is dancey (is that a word?) I will give it that. 

Personally, I find it obnoxious. One of those things that just grates my nerves and makes me twitchy lol!


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

It's very weird. 

As far as what it's about, here ya go: ""Gangnam Style" is a Korean neologism mainly associated with upscale fashion and lavish lifestyle associated with trendsetters in Seoul’s Gangnam district (강남), which is considered the most affluent part of the metropolitan area. In colloquial usage, it is comparable to the English slang terms “swag” or “yolo”." (Urbandictionary.com)

They compare it to Hollywood. The fancy cars, pools, women, and horses are all suppost to all be a part of a "fancy life style." It's very weird. :lol: The worst part is that this is not even the worst out there as far as K-pop (Korean Pop) goes!! :shock:

It's very popular here, it's on the radio constantly, everyone at my high school knows about it, and the cheerleaders even did a dance to it!!

I don't exactly understand what's so great about it, other that it is slightly entertaining...:lol: The first time I saw it, my reaction was basically: this is the DUMBEST thing I've ever seen. Ever.

Edit: oops, I just realized I misspelled it in the title! *blush*


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The Northwest Cowgirl said:


> Edit: oops, I just realized I misspelled it in the title! *blush*


No you didn't :wink: Fixed it for you.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Australia is going batty over it. I'm ashamed to be Aussie at the moment :O 
Psy has just been in Australia, and EVERYONE wanted to interview him. He was on X-Factor and performed it live, and is getting all the celebs to do the "Gangnam dance". Mel-B and Hugh Jackman willingly obliged hahahaha


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> No you didn't :wink: Fixed it for you.


Thanks!


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Australia is going batty over it. I'm ashamed to be Aussie at the moment :O
> Psy has just been in Australia, and EVERYONE wanted to interview him. He was on X-Factor and performed it live, and is getting all the celebs to do the "Gangnam dance". Mel-B and Hugh Jackman willingly obliged hahahaha


That's funny!!! :lol::shock:


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

My daughter loves the song. I was thoroughly creeped out the first time I watched it. What is up with the guy on the elevator?
Unfortunately my husbands family wants to do a parody music video for his mother to this song for her birthday. My participation was requested and to say no would make me a party pooper and probably insult his mother. Oh the horror!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Not gonna lie guys, i'm a bit partial to gangnam stye. I just can't resist the wee dance and goin "EYYYYYYY SEXY LADYYYY"
S'cuse me while i go gang-hang my head in shame haha.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I think its hilarious and super fun to dance! I want to learn the whole thing but so far only know about 40 seconds worth of it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

It's really not my cup of tea. It's on the radio all the time and my housemate plays it constantly. Whenever it's played in the clubs everyone does the dance and the DJs have taken to mashing it up with other songs like Sexy and I know It. I'm ready to move on from it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

It's "OPPA Gangnam style" Oppa-older brother, Gangnam meaning the place as already said.

The song is making fun of people who make a big deal out of being "Gangnam style" Because they are usualy "posers" 

PSY, said he just wants to sing silly songs, and dance cheesy. The dance has nothing to do with the song.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is the Original.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have mixed feelings.

I love Psy. He is so hilarious. The video was supposed to be funny, and a lot of people have ventured out from there.

However, now everyone assumes ALL Korean, Japanese etc Pop/rock Music is goi to be like Gangnam Style.

I've been into Kpop in particular for a long time. People think it's wierd, I think these artists are amazingly talented. I don't care about image, I want to see people who can actually sing and be creative and have presence on stage.

If you'd like to see another side of the music, check these out.

Live from Big Bang, a faster more dance-worth song called Fantastic Baby.

BIGBANG [FANTASTIC BABY] @SBS Inkigayo

Listen to Daesung's (The blonde) voice. He in particular has SO much power to his voice. He has damaged vocal chords as well and he STILL can do that.

A cover of the popular american song This Love by G-Dragon of Big Bang.

BIGBANG - THIS LOVE M/V - YouTube

Now, if you want a tearjerker, check out this one.

The idea behind this video is that the girl discovered she was sick (Most of us assume it's cancer) and she broke up with her boyfriend and got with his best friend so he wouldn't be upset. At the end, the guy's friend tells him the truth, gives him the ring, and apologizes for lying...Just to find out the girl died during an operation before he got to see her again.

Haru Haru means "day by day".

BIGBANG - HARU HARU (

The girls of the genre, Minzy, Dara, Bom, and CL of 2NE1 (Twenty One)

2NE1 - I AM THE BEST (

Personally, I don't care what language you sing in, how you perform, what you're singing about...I want talent and performance, not some pretty face who couldn't sing a note but gets blown up anyway. I love all music, american, korean, japanese, spanish, british...Hell, even some german and finnish. However, this K-pop has stolen my heart.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Just so you know all of the artists I posted above are managed by YG Entertainment, the same people who manage Psy and Gangnam Style. There's only hundreds of K-Pop artists/groups/bands out there. I love seeing Psy do this song because he's enjoying himself. He just wants to play around and have fun, which is also what a lot of these guys/girls do.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I love South Korea, those dudes are nuts :lol: I remember back when they blasted this song over the border to North Korea awhile back... I think I about pee'd my pants laughing.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it's hilarious, but super weird!! I kept seeing pictures and hearing people talking about it on Facebook, etc...Finally figured out what it was last week. I'm kind of out of the loop with everything, such as the whole "YOLO" thing, my 11 year old cousin told me it meant "You Obviously Love Oreos", I believed her for about a month till I was informed it's for surely does not mean that LOL.


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

I love HuH!!! And 4minute!! They're great :~)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I was aware of Gangnam style before my teenage foster kids, so we had a good laugh in our house with me teaching them the dance in my living room. The kids joined in and thought it was HILARIOUS. 

We went to watch a Halloween parade on Sat night, a float stopped along side us with dancers doing the dance. 
So I joined in and was dancing on the sidewalk - suddenly this was NOT hilarious for the kids and they wanted to die. :lol::lol::lol:

I am a firm believer that teenagers should be horribly embarrassed by their parent figure. :wink:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> I have mixed feelings.
> 
> I love Psy. He is so hilarious. The video was supposed to be funny, and a lot of people have ventured out from there.
> 
> ...


I agree, and PSY isn't actualy K-pop as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm still cofused as to what it is. The dance? The music? Both? LOL


He looks like he could be a riot but the music? I'm sorry, hand me Corey Taylor and Slipknot ANY day!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

AlexS said:


> I am a firm believer that teenagers should be horribly embarrassed by their parent figure. :wink:


 
Yay-yah! 

I found this before my kids did and drove them nuts learning the dance.

It's also why I did the Solja-Boy with a rodeo clown at a rodeo. Every time we got to the Soooper Man he fell over laughing. 

Maybe you have to picture well into middle age ranch lady with hat, boots, etc. doing those.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Just saw this and immediately thought of this thread:


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gangnam is a area near souel it's wear the rich people live gangnam style is a certain swag that I don't realli get that most of the men from gingham have


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I do not get what the fuss is about. I couldnt get passed 30 sec without thinking "this is awful, what is the world coming to"


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

Translation for gangnam style

Oppa is Gangnam style
Gangnam style​ A girl who is warm and humanle during the day
A classy girl who know how to enjoy the freedom of a cup of coffee
A girl whose heart gets hotter when night comes
A girl with that kind of twist​ I’m a guy
A guy who is as warm as you during the day
A guy who one-shots his coffee before it even cools down
A guy whose heart bursts when night comes
That kind of guy​ Beautiful, loveable
Yes you, hey, yes you, hey
Beautiful, loveable
Yes you, hey, yes you, hey
Now let’s go until the end​ Oppa is Gangnam style, Gangnam style
Oppa is Gangnam style, Gangnam style
Oppa is Gangnam style​ Eh- Sexy Lady, Oppa is Gangnam style
Eh- Sexy Lady oh oh oh oh​ A girl who looks quiet but plays when she plays
A girl who puts her hair down when the right time comes
A girl who covers herself but is more sexy than a girl who bares it all
A sensable girl like that​ I’m a guy
A guy who seems calm but plays when he plays
A guy who goes completely crazy when the right time comes
A guy who has bulging ideas rather than muscles
That kind of guy​ Beautiful, loveable
Yes you, hey, yes you, hey
Beautiful, loveable
Yes you, hey, yes you, hey
Now let’s go until the end​ Oppa is Gangnam style, Gangnam style
Oppa is Gangnam style, Gangnam style
Oppa is Gangnam style​ Eh- Sexy Lady, Oppa is Gangnam style
Eh- Sexy Lady oh oh oh oh​ On top of the running man is the flying man, baby baby
I’m a man who knows a thing or two
On top of the running man is the flying man, baby baby
I’m a man who knows a thing or two​ You know what I’m saying
Oppa is Gangnam style​ Eh- Sexy Lady, Oppa is Gangnam style
Eh- Sexy Lady oh oh oh oh​
Read more: PSY - Gangnam Style Lyrics (English & Romanized) 
Follow us: @kpoplyrics_net on Twitter | kpoplyricsnet on Facebook
​


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Meh, just proof you don't have to understand the words for it to be a kick @ss song


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Adam. I love your posts so much. :lol: :lol:

I love these guys...I loved Psy when we first say him before he debuted too. I was just waiting. I knew he would be hilarious when he finally got out there.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL Every club I was at in Vegas last Saturday had some kind of mix to this song. Amazing how many people will dance to it as the night gets later and the BAC gets higher... almost like a Korean, stumbling line dance with stripper poles or something


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I really enjoyed the videos. Wow that guy has energy and is entertaining for sure!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Kay so this is by far the best parody of this thing I've seen:






I can't believe how popular Gangnam Style has gotten around here. I heard it on the radio the other day!


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

i saw mitt rommney style it was really funny


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I just can't get over Psy. I love how funny he is. Actually I have yet to find a Korean artist who hasn't made me laugh! Kwon Jiyong, Lee Joon, Youngjae, Park Bom...Oh dear.

My heart is there! Haha!

Big Bang (Group under the same entertainment label as Psy) will be performing at the HOnda Center in Anaheim this weekend. Two shows.

Depressed I'm not going actually. I could have afforded it but they waited til the last minute to give out prices and tickets and I wasn't prepared. -sigh-


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

My 17 year old sister, Holly, runs around singing the song and screaming EEEYYY SSEEXXXXYYYY LAAADDDYYY!!! We had a horse show last weekend and she was doing it in a full Gumby costume.. Hilarious. I personally think it's funny, pretty catchy and get stuck in your head. Holly taught me the dance and we ended up teaching the rest of my family.. (family being Dad, stepmom, and three other sisters)

SorrelHorse is probably thrilled about this subject.. Where's Kelsey? Those two blow up my Facebook with Kpop videos and then tell me how much I'm missing because I don't listen to it.. Le sigh.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> My 17 year old sister, Holly, runs around singing the song and screaming EEEYYY SSEEXXXXYYYY LAAADDDYYY!!! *snip*


Niiiiiiiiice DrumRunner, thanks for getting it stuck in my head. Again.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Drum, I'ma leave these here just for you kay? c:










When did feminine become attractive?










Too cute not to share. Daesung and a wittle bitty kitty.




















I LIKE WIERD THINGS OKAY.










:rofl: Watch me make ALLL your computers slow with these gifs...


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

Ink said:


> Kay so this is by far the best parody of this thing I've seen:
> 
> Mitt Romney Style (Gangnam Style Parody) - YouTube
> 
> I can't believe how popular Gangnam Style has gotten around here. I heard it on the radio the other day!


That. Was. Great. XD


----------

